# Trinity Amps (TC15)



## gemckay (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm hoping to upgrade from my vox ac15c1. I was able to play a matchless SC30 yesterday and absolutely loved it.

I'm looking for something that has the vox/matchless vibe. I dont have enough money for a matchless though, So I'm wondering...
Has anyone ever played the trinity tc15 and can shed some light on how it sounds, etc...? I've heard its much like a dc30/vox.

Thanks!


----------



## gemckay (Jul 2, 2010)

anyone got any input?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

There are demo clips and user reviews on their forum: http://trinityamps.com/phpbb/index.php

Check the Clippage section for demos and the Lightning Strikes section for user reviews.

BTW, I built the Trinity Tramp from a kit and love it.
I've been thinking about doing another one of their kits soon and it might be the 15.


----------



## gemckay (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah i listened to the clips and its just hard to tell since i dont know how they've set up the amp.
how close does it get to the matchless sound?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Trinity is a popular in this forum. A number of people on the forum were involved with a Trinity Amp building group. I'd do a forum search for Trinity.


----------



## gemckay (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah i did. many of the peoples inputs were years ago so i was hoping to get something from this year since they made a new model.


----------



## gemckay (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm also looking at the Ceriatone Dizzy 30 since it has the 30-15 watt switch on the back which is a feature im looking for.
Anyone got any input on Ceriatone and the dizzy 30?

Thanks!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was cruising Ceriatone last night...I'm not sure I understood what I was reading properly, but *I think* they aren't shipping kits right now?


----------



## gemckay (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, well that's okay I'm looking to get a built one.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I've built a Trinity TC-15 for a fellow GC member. Nice little amp. LOVE the EF86 channel. From what I gather it's got Matchless Lightning roots, but I've never played a Matchless so I can't make any intelligent comment on that. It does the Voxy thing, but there's Vox roots in Matchless so that's not really a surprise.

I just read Nik's post about the Ceriatone kits. Too bad. Sounds like he's still planning to offer the "barebones" kits (no resistors or signal caps & other "small" components). And he's also talking about still offering "Pack 1" which is basically the kit without iron & tubes. I've worked with their chassis/boards/plates before and I build a Stray Cat 30 a while back (FANTASTIC amp, BTW).


----------



## gemckay (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats great thanks for the input!Did the amp stay fairly clean as turned up or did it break up fairly quickly?On the tc15...


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't recall how early/late the breakup was on the TC-15. Maybe the owner will chime in...Keith?


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

The EF86 channel breaks up very early... 9 'o clock is pretty crunchy already, and it gets very dirty from there. I'm looking into modding mine for that very reason. 12AX7 channel has a more reasonable amount of headroom, with a switchable boost on the back panel if you want to get nasty.


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

gemckay said:


> Thats great thanks for the input!Did the amp stay fairly clean as turned up or did it break up fairly quickly?On the tc15...


As said above, the EF-86 channel breaks up pretty early. This is not a headroom amp!

Keith


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

Emohawk said:


> I don't recall how early/late the breakup was on the TC-15. Maybe the owner will chime in...Keith?


_maybe the owner will chime in_...no pun intended !!!!!!

Keith


----------



## gemckay (Jul 2, 2010)

That's kind of a bummer to know that it breaks up that early... I still haven't played one yet so I'm keeping my eyes open for someMatchless clones


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh don't get me wrong, it's a very nice amp. That's why there's a volume control on your guitar! As far as modding it, we're just talking about changing two resistor values (plate load and screen resistor), so it's nothing complicated.

I had TAD EL84's in mine which do have an early breakup, so that's not helping either.


----------



## gemckay (Jul 2, 2010)

sweet. i'm still not planning on getting one right now cause i need to save up the money first. but that will give me time to keep looking around.
anything else worth checking out thats vox/matchless sounding?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Basementhack said:


> As said above, the EF-86 channel breaks up pretty early. This is not a headroom amp!
> 
> Keith


Early break-up, eh? Sounds like something I should look into! Thanks for the info!


----------

